# Mozart - KV 185 - Serenade No. 3 in D major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? The melody of the first movement seems to be based on the second movement of the String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## deston (5 mo ago)

Dude I can't believe people upload the same recording on and on. I already found this same recording of this serenade 3 times on youtube. Can't you people do your research before uploading?



Kodi nox


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

deston said:


> Dude I can't believe people upload the same recording on and on. I already found this same recording of this serenade 3 times on youtube. Can't you people do your research before uploading?


Why do you copy and paste comments from youtube?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Full of the marks of his genius but not as satisfying as many of the other serenades and divertimenti.


----------

